# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Tour Bà Nà 1 ngày giá rẻ - 090.656.0989

## Tour Đà Nẵng

Chương trình tham quan: Khám phá chốn tiên bồng nơi hạ giới*Đà Nẵng -* *Bà Nà – Đà Nẵng (1 ngày)*



7h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên Baophucantravel đón khách tại Khách sạn điểm hẹn đi tham quan khu du lịch Cáp Treo Bà Nà với độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển. Quý khách đến trạm đón tiếp tại Bà Nà Hill, bắt đầu hành trình lên núi bằng cáp treo đạt 2 kỷ lục của Thế Giới. Dừng chân tại Ga 2 với độ cao 1.138m chụp hình lưu niệm. HDV đưa đoàn qua Ga Debay đi tuyến cáp thứ 2 lên đỉnh núi. Đoàn bách bộ khám phá sinh thái tự nhiên Bà Nà tại _Vườn khỉ tự nhiên, Đỉnh Núi Chúa cao 1487m_, đỉnh cao nhất của Bà Nà, đi Cầu Treo xây dựng vào thời pháp thuộc, ngắm suối Nai, thác Cầu Vồng….
12h00:  Ăn trưa tại Bà Nà. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi sau đó tiếp tục tham quan Bà Nà và tham gia các trò chơi trong khu vui chơi giải trí trên Bà Nà, được sếp là khu vui chơi lớn nhất Đông Nam Á với các trò chơi đa dạng.
 Quý khách xuống tuyến cáp 2. Xe trung chuyển đưa đoàn qua khu _Bà Nà Bynight tham quan khu Biệt thự cổ, Hầm rượu của Pháp, cây Bưởi 100 năm tuổi. Viếng Chùa Linh Ứng_ tại _đây có tượng Phật Thích Ca cao 27m. Vườn Lộc Uyển, Quan Âm Các…._Quý khách qua Ga 2 lên Cabin xuống núi, Tạm biệt Bà Nà.
16h30: Đoàn trở về Đà Nẵng. Trả khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình. Thân ái chào tạm biệt.

*GÍA TRỌN GÓI: 700 000/khách*
*Gía trên bao gồm:*
- Xe du lịch đời mới
         - Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng 1 bữa ăn chính
         - Vé Cáp treo, vé thăm quan các điểm trong chương trình.
- Vé vào khu vui chơi giải trí.
         - Nước uống theo xe _(nước chai)._
         - Bảo hiểm trọn tour.
         - Hướng dẫn viên du lịch suốt tuyến .

*Không bao gồm*:
         -  VAT 10 %
         -  Các chi phí khác không được liệt kê .
         - Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn vé cáp treo.
         - Trẻ em từ 1 – 1,3m: tính 70% người lớn.
- Trên 1,3 m tính như người lớn.
 
*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :*
*Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877*
*Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------

